# Ceiling Paints?



## GuyWhoKnows

What are people using for ceiling paints??


----------



## Rbriggs82

I use SW masterhide or BM superhide flat.


----------



## ProWallGuy

BM Muresco classic formula


----------



## TJ Paint

BM Muresco, have had good results with promar zero flat


----------



## vividpainting

I like waterborne ceiling white BM.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

BM K508 Ultraflat Ceiling Paint. It retails for $52 a gallon in these parts!


----------



## chrisn

Pittsburg ceiling paint, only.


----------



## Steve Burnett

BM Muresco.


----------



## NCPaint1

vividpainting said:


> I like waterborne ceiling white BM.


Yes ^^^^^^^^^

Muresco is also good, but if you have the option for the 508 WB ceiling paint, get it. Only a buck or two more expensive usually. For a cheap product, I like 2-112 PPG wall supreme. Problem is, it tints like poo poo and is not a super clean white. BM Ultra Spec flat is a good option for small rooms. Bedrooms, basements, etc. Its not as dead flat as the ceiling flats, so you have to watch for angular sheen more.


----------



## tntpainting

Sherwin williams c h b is all i use and its cheap about 18$ a gal why spend that kind of $


----------



## scottjr

SW promar 200. Its the only paint I still use from SW. I haven't found a BM ceiling paint that I like yet. Any suggestions for around same price point? $23/gallon


----------



## MASTer Painter

Killz ProX 110 Flat. It just works, and it smells even better.


----------



## Ultimate

Covermax and 150 flat.

If it isn't broken don't fix it so I haven't experimented with anything else. To be able to come back much later and touch up on ceilings with plenty of outside light coming in, over patches or whatever, even when it comes from different batches.


----------



## ltd

s/w super paint flat. the very slight angle sheen never caused any problems for me .and i like the tight stipple it lays down . and the color extra white for ceilings.


----------



## Builtmany

SW Materhide flat because it's a real "dead" flat.

Also BM Muresco for some jobs that I want a better paint than the Masterhide.


----------



## tntpainting

I will try master hide not real talked up at my store how much is it a gal?


----------



## Rbriggs82

tntpainting said:


> I will try master hide not real talked up at my store how much is it a gal?


I get it for $14 a gallon.


----------



## Rbriggs82

ltd said:


> s/w super paint flat. the very slight angle sheen never caused any problems for me .and i like the tight stipple it lays down . and the color of s/w extra white for ceilings.


I only used super paint on ceiling once and I had to redo it. It was a big living room/kitchen they wanted flat on the walls and the ceiling and walls to be the same color. For some reason I remember the color it was sw croissant (can't remember what I ate for dinner but I can remember that.) The entire ceiling striped and looked like garbage. I redid it with masterhide and it came out perfect.


----------



## matt19422

scottjr said:


> SW promar 200. Its the only paint I still use from SW. I haven't found a BM ceiling paint that I like yet. Any suggestions for around same price point? $23/gallon


I've been using Ultra 500 but it isn't as good as promar 400 flat for angular sheen. 

Sw 200/400 never let me down on ceilings, I also would like a fair priced dead flat from BM.


----------



## NortheastPainting

I haven't found anything better than PPG premium ceiling white. It rolls and sprays great! Priced at about $25


----------



## Greenworks Painting

For higher end jobs I like using a ceiling paint by C2 paint company, and use BM Superhide for cheaper jobs.

_______________________

Chicago Painter
Chicago Painting Contractor
North Shore Painting Contractor


----------



## GuyWhoKnows

scottjr said:


> SW promar 200. Its the only paint I still use from SW. I haven't found a BM ceiling paint that I like yet. Any suggestions for around same price point? $23/gallon


Have you tried the SW Eminence Ceiling Paint? It's the brightest white on the market. I've had a lot of success with it.


----------



## GuyWhoKnows

tntpainting said:


> I will try master hide not real talked up at my store how much is it a gal?


Here is the problem with Masterhide. It is a great entry level paint. Good for commercial environments, or very price conscious customers. It is gritty, and will wear out the packings in your sprayers quicker because of it's gritty nature. The next step up, and a very popular choice is SW ProMar 400 Zero VOC Flat. 

I've had countless customers switch from BM Muresco to the Eminence because it is a dead flat, and it's a brighter white.

As far as price goes it depends on volume and market, ask your rep about the different ones.


----------



## ProWallGuy

GuyWhoKnows said:


> I've had countless customers switch from BM Muresco to the Eminence because it is a dead flat, and it's a brighter white.


That's why I like the Muresco, its a grayed-down decorator's white. I don't want a *bright* white, they just don't cover as well.


----------



## GuyWhoKnows

ProWallGuy said:


> That's why I like the Muresco, its a grayed-down decorator's white. I don't want a *bright* white, they just don't cover as well.


I mean I guess to each his own. But we all know the more TiO2 the better coverage it is. In my market (Boston) people don't like the grayed down look. Not sure if you remember, we use to have the Classic 99 Ceiling Paint, and contractors and DIYers alike would always say "How come this is gray, I want a white"


----------



## GuyWhoKnows

ProWallGuy said:


> That's why I like the Muresco, its a grayed-down decorator's white. I don't want a *bright* white, they just don't cover as well.


SW Eminence can also be tinted so you get the benefits of the stain blocking, the coverage, the dead flat, and for you and other customers who like the shaded look....that too.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I've never had a customer, designer or home owner, ever comment that the Muresco didn't look white, or looked too gray. I just say this because I know its a bit grayer than your average stock white.


----------



## Rbriggs82

GuyWhoKnows said:


> Here is the problem with Masterhide. It is a great entry level paint. Good for commercial environments, or very price conscious customers. It is gritty, and will wear out the packings in your sprayers quicker because of it's gritty nature. The next step up, and a very popular choice is SW ProMar 400 Zero VOC Flat.
> 
> I've had countless customers switch from BM Muresco to the Eminence because it is a dead flat, and it's a brighter white.
> 
> As far as price goes it depends on volume and market, ask your rep about the different ones.


You are correct about masterhide being a packings killer. It will chew them up and spit them out. When I used to do nc it was speced for mh and it seemed like every couple weeks I was replacing packings. I would not recommend using it through a sprayer on a regular basis. 

That being said I don't spray residential repaints and I don't do nc anymore. For brushing and rolling imo its hard to beat for the price, covering ability and it's a DEAD flat which makes flashing and striping a non issue.


----------



## tntpainting

Yeah i used promar 200+ 400 on ceilings too in dead flat 400 i think looks better on the ceiling then the 200 i m o


----------



## tntpainting

I dunno if i would say its a dead flat though, but close enough


----------



## 6126

ProWallGuy said:


> That's why I like the Muresco, its a grayed-down decorator's white. I don't want a *bright* white, they just don't cover as well.


When I need a bright white that covers well I go with Sherwin-Williams "Snowbound" SW 7004. :thumbsup: Most of you know im a Sherwin-Williams guy anyways. Promar 200 & 400 are my top choices for ceiling paints these days. Im not positive, but I believe "Eminance" & "Brilliance" are pretty much the same product? (I would have to ask Pete Townsend because he had the "Eminance Front") I dont use it much. Anyway, unless Brilliance/Eminance is on sale, its not worth the money IMHO. Coverage isnt that great and it will lap up on you if you arent careful. I've used plenty of Super Paint on ceilings without a problem, but its like why? PM 200/400 is just fine for a ceiling


----------



## GuyWhoKnows

Im not positive, but I believe "Eminance" & "Brilliance" are pretty much the same product? 

They are the same product, with a few extras like better stain resistance. They changed the name because a hardware store was carrying the same named product that was a inferior product and we didn't want people confusing the two.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

My go too ceiling Kelly Moore 550 or kilz pro 
110 that stuff rocks 1 coat coverage . 
But you all hate home depot . Better for me smaller lines at the store .


----------



## TJ Paint

I always thought muresco was white but what do I know.


----------



## NCPaint1

TJ Paint said:


> I always thought muresco was white but what do I know.


There are various shades of white....just like there are about 50 shades of gray.


----------



## MagicBrush

Anyone ever try that Glidden "goes on pink and drys white"?


----------



## NCPaint1

MagicBrush said:


> Anyone ever try that Glidden "goes on pink and drys white"?


No, its only pro painters here


----------



## MagicBrush

NCPaint1 said:


> No, its only pro painters here


That bad? lol


----------



## Rbriggs82

MagicBrush said:


> Anyone ever try that Glidden "goes on pink and drys white"?


A friend of mine used it in his bathroom. He said when he takes a shower the ceiling starts to turn pink. I guess the moisture reactivates it, thought that was pretty funny. No self respecting painter would willingly use that stuff.


----------



## ddemair

Rbriggs82 said:


> A friend of mine used it in his bathroom. He said when he takes a shower the ceiling starts to turn pink. I guess the moisture reactivates it, thought that was pretty funny. No self respecting painter would willingly use that stuff.


Well, a self-respecting painter might try it at least. Anyway, I did. I didn't like it. It didn't cover well, I got a lot of flashing (especially where there were overlaps), but worst of all the "goes on pink, dries white" feature didn't really work because it dried so fast (and turned white) that it didn't help to tell where you already painted.


----------



## Rbriggs82

ddemair said:


> Well, a self-respecting painter might try it at least. Anyway, I did. I didn't like it. It didn't cover well, I got a lot of flashing (especially where there were overlaps), but worst of all the "goes on pink, dries white" feature didn't really work because it dried so fast (and turned white) that it didn't help to tell where you already painted.


Sorry most self respecting painters would not willingly use that stuff. Lol


----------



## GuyWhoKnows

we had a "goes on pink dries white" and the product life cycle of that line was very short lived. It turns back to pink after moisture hits it, and sometimes doesn't go back to white!


----------



## Builtmany

GuyWhoKnows said:


> Have you tried the SW Eminence Ceiling Paint? It's the brightest white on the market. I've had a lot of success with it.


The stuff just came out last week, so how much success could you really have with it?


----------



## Builtmany

GuyWhoKnows said:


> Im not positive, but I believe "Eminance" & "Brilliance" are pretty much the same product?


Brilliance did not do too well with contractors so I understand the Eminance is re-formulated to avoid some of the issues that people had like lapping and poor coverage. 

Either product is a *real bright *white if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## straight_lines

My favorite right now has to be Benjamin Moore 508. 

Ultra flat, and almost no odor so its awesome for repaints.


----------



## TJ Paint

Are there different shades of black?


----------



## Rbriggs82

straight_lines said:


> My favorite right now has to be Benjamin Moore 508.
> 
> Ultra flat, and almost no odor so its awesome for repaints.


I've had problems with it the two times I've used it.

The first time I was comped a gal and used it in a bathroom. I noticed a couple days later the paint was beginning to crack over spackle spots. I thought maybe it was due to moisture. I fixed it and recoated with superhide, no problems. 

Again I had the same problem with another ceiling this was in a bigger area that had no moisture and still it was cracking on the spackle spots. I scraped patched and recoated with superhide, no problems. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## straight_lines

I have used it about ten times now and haven't experienced that yet.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

straight_lines said:


> My favorite right now has to be Benjamin Moore 508.
> 
> Ultra flat, and almost no odor so its awesome for repaints.



Idiot proof! (IMO)


Briggs....nope, haven't had that issue.


----------



## Rbriggs82

It happened when it first came out maybe I had a bad batch. I haven't used it since.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

508 IS ALL I USE. The only cracking I have seen is when I drive the paint on heavy into corners and there will be hairline cracks into the angle. If I water it down I have no issues.

I add about a cup to a cup and a half of water to it, plus some into my cut pot. Sometimes BM extender for large open concepts.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## MagicBrush

*Yesterdays Paints Vs. Today's Paints*

sorry, meant to start a new thread... lol


----------



## ddemair

Rbriggs82 said:


> Sorry most self respecting painters would not willingly use that stuff. Lol


How would they know not to???

Granted, it seems gimmicky, but sometimes a new idea is a good idea. This time, not so much so.

(and BTW, adding "LOL" doesn't really soften the implicit criticism if that's what you were intending)


----------



## 6126

TJ Paint said:


> Are there different shades of black?


 LMFAO Dude, you owe me a cup of coffee!!!!! Thats the funniest chit there. :jester: I was taking a sip as I read your post just now and spit my coffee all back out when I damn near choked. You need to prepare people for this stuff. I COULD HAVE DROWNED!!!!!!


----------



## 6126

GuyWhoKnows said:


> Im not positive, but I believe "Eminance" & "Brilliance" are pretty much the same product?
> 
> They are the same product, with a few extras like better stain resistance. They changed the name because a hardware store was carrying the same named product that was a inferior product and we didn't want people confusing the two.


Thats not exactly true. :no: Thats just an internet rumor. Heres the REAL story........Sherwin-Williams actually named "Brilliance" after me :thumbsup: Just like they did with "Duration" but thats a whole new thread. :whistling2: I contacted Sherwin-Williams and thanked them for the compliment, but requested they name a product that describes me more in general as a person :yes: So, they came out with "Eminance" :thumbup: The 3rd SW product actually named after me exclusively :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1

TJ Paint said:


> Are there different shades of black?


Yes....lots.


----------



## Builtmany

In the Autobody business if I'm correct, Black and White are 2 of the hardest colors to match perfectly, too may shades and variables.


----------



## dpeters

FWIW

ProMar 200 and CoverMax


----------



## GuyWhoKnows

NCPaint1 said:


> Yes....lots.


By definition black is the absence of light. a true black will have an LRV of 0. Only thing I know that light gets sucked into is a "black hole"


----------



## Carl

I just tried some CHB because the ProMar 200 I was using was splattering like crazy, which it really wasn't doing about 6 months ago. Other painters I work with have noticed the same thing. The CHB isn't as thick as I remember either. I switched over to Sherwin Williams because all the BM options seemed to be leeaving me with lap lines. I'm wondering if we are getting to the point that the only way to get a ceiling to look decent is to prime it or just continue having the ceilings looking like crap and hope nobody notices. Seems like this is what most painters are doing....the paint stores say I'm the only one that is complaining.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

SW manager told me Walmart has a Brilliance line. Stole the name. Instead of fighting it, SW renamed in Eminence.


----------



## straight_lines

GuyWhoKnows said:


> By definition black is the absence of light. a true black will have an LRV of 0. Only thing I know that light gets sucked into is a "black hole"


You obviously haven't met my ex.


----------



## BrushJockey

Pa-dum shish!


----------



## IrwinPride

Recently moved to PPG wall supreme from CHB/Promar 200. PPG clocks me at $12.95 a gallon for it. Only downside is it irritates my eyes after a few hours spraying.


----------



## mudbone

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> SW manager told me Walmart has a Brilliance line. Stole the name. Instead of fighting it, SW renamed in Eminence.


 Same paint different labels!


----------



## TJ Paint

Different strokes for different folks!


----------

